# Hydraulic Discs and Lock-Out Sus



## Xiorell (8 May 2011)

Right, which is more important to you people?

I like the idea of hydro brakes but not the idea of maintaining them. Are these now more aimed at "serious mtb'ers"?
I also like the idea of having the option to lock out the bounce, but I question the use of this on an off road bike.

If you had to have one, or the other, which?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (8 May 2011)

Hydraulic brakes without a doubt.


----------



## flying start (8 May 2011)

yep id go for the hydralic brakes any day


----------



## Xiorell (8 May 2011)

do you guys not find alot of use from lock-out then?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (8 May 2011)

If you ride on the road a lot then lockout is useful. Once off it then you won't use it. My RL broke within weeks of having my bike and I hardly noticed the difference.


Xiorell said:


> do you guys not find alot of use from lock-out then?


----------



## Xiorell (8 May 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> If you ride on the road a lot then lockout is useful. Once off it then you won't use it. My RL broke within weeks of having my bike and I hardly noticed the difference.




well this is the thing, it WOULD go on the road... on the way to off-raod places  If I want to go on road then I got my hybrid and a real road bike is in the works



Any hydraulic discs not a pain in the arse to keep tip-top?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (8 May 2011)

I've not had to have them serviced as yet but I'd pop it into my LBS. Swapping pads is easy. If you are using roads to get to a mtb route I wouldn't worry about lockout. Adjusting the rebound is enough.


----------



## marzjennings (9 May 2011)

Hydro over lock-out any day. Plus I've had hydro's for years and they've never been a problem look after.


----------



## Muddy Ground (9 May 2011)

I put a Hope hydraulic disc on my Orange Clockwork in 1996 and it hasn't been touched since. 40,000 miles later it still works fine and happy. What maintenance?? Only one I've had trouble with has been the Magura.

www.muddyground.blogspot.com


----------



## Xiorell (9 May 2011)

I was under the impression you had to start bleeding the things and filling them with oil every time you needed maintainence (which I was also under the impression you did about as frequently as regular mechanicals)


----------



## Tim Bennet. (9 May 2011)

Hope Minis (and perhaps other Hope models) are as close to 'maintenance free' as any component on a bike can be.
That's on bikes ridden all year, twice a week, round here in the Lakes.


I have lock outs front and rear as I thought it would be useful on the road sections. But I don't think I've bothered turning them on after the first month.
Perhaps for long, long road climbs in the Dales.


----------



## Muddy Ground (9 May 2011)

I've four bikes with lock-outs fitted; never ever used any of them and never seen the need to. In 15 years of using hydraulic discs, and over 60,000 miles ridden, I've only ever had to have one brake serviced, and that was due to a leaking hose that had been 'nipped up' by another rider. 

Go hydraulic, go!

MG


----------



## Cubist (9 May 2011)

Xiorell said:


> I was under the impression you had to start bleeding the things and filling them with oil every time you needed maintainence (which I was also under the impression you did about as frequently as regular mechanicals)



The Hayes Strokers on my Cube, purchased Christmas 2008 and used pretty regularly has had several changes of pad but have not yet needed bleeding. 

Lockout is useful. I lock mine to climb off road as well, as the fork has a blow-out valve for big accidental hits when locked. 

If you intend to do any serious riding off road, then consider both. If you have to choose, brakes every time.


----------



## pshore (12 May 2011)

Xiorell said:


> I was under the impression you had to start bleeding the things and filling them with oil every time you needed maintainence (which I was also under the impression you did about as frequently as regular mechanicals)



I am not up on the full range on disc brakes. Just in case you are looking at the cheaper end .... My first disc brakes were Hayes Sole. They were totally rubbish because they only pushed from one side. You'd set them up and they'd work fine then mid ride they would wear and be useless until you adjusted the fixed pad with an allen key.

I have last years XT now. Very very good. 


On the front, I use Rockshox Reba. I ride locked out a lot for cross country. There is actually a small amount of travel for small bumps or rough ground which works very well. I wish I had the blow out feature though for when it unexpectedly gets knarly.


How are the more modern rear shocks ? Do you need lockout ? Do they bob when you pedal ? I am thinking about something like the Rockshox Ario or Monarch.


----------



## MacB (13 May 2011)

interesting, assuming one is going with a fully rigid XC 29er  and one was considering cable disc brakes, BB7s just coz one knows how to play with them, would one be better served looking at hydraulics?

If so what sort of price do you need to go to for as fit and forget as possible? and what brands are best? for example I was looking at Avid Juicy but only becasue they would take the same pads as my existing BB7s


----------



## henshaw11 (13 May 2011)

Tim Bennet. said:


> Hope Minis (and perhaps other Hope models) are as close to 'maintenance free' as any component on a bike can be.
> That's on bikes ridden all year, twice a week, round here in the Lakes.



Mebbe if you're only ever off-road - in the salty rubbish we've had on the roads the last few winters, I've had the rear Mini seize twice and the front was getting sticky, and it's not like the thing doesn't get cleaned . (Swapping the pistons for the phenolic ones might help since something's obvious corroding).

I've a Magura on one recumbent that dumped it's guts over the rear disk - tho' that's mebbe 9 yrs old. Tho' unlike Hope you can't get replacement seals, etc

BB7s are as good as cable disks get, probably aren't that far behind hydraulics - I've replaced the failed Magura with one.


----------



## Cubist (13 May 2011)

MacB said:


> interesting, assuming one is going with a fully rigid XC 29er  and one was considering cable disc brakes, BB7s just coz one knows how to play with them, would one be better served looking at hydraulics?
> 
> If so what sort of price do you need to go to for as fit and forget as possible? and what brands are best? for example I was looking at Avid Juicy but only becasue they would take the same pads as my existing BB7s


Given that you won't be doing much downhill stuff (!!!) the new Shimano Deore are excellent value for money, about £150 front and rear. Hayes Stroker Ryde at Merlin for less than £100 (I have them on my Cube, and despite being more CLydesdale than throughbred they stop me on the steep stuff. People say thy're a bit wooden, but I haven't once felt the need to complain!

Otherwise there are bargains to be had out there on 'tweb, with loads of OEM Avids appearing on various sites at bargain prices. 

True bling in the guise of Formula Oro etc appear, but you're looking at double the price of the Hayes (each!!) , and if you shop round you'll find Hopes front and rear for £300.


----------



## MacB (13 May 2011)

Cubist said:


> Given that you won't be doing much downhill stuff (!!!) the new Shimano Deore are excellent value for money, about £150 front and rear. Hayes Stroker Ryde at Merlin for less than £100 (I have them on my Cube, and despite being more CLydesdale than throughbred they stop me on the steep stuff. People say thy're a bit wooden, but I haven't once felt the need to complain!
> 
> Otherwise there are bargains to be had out there on 'tweb, with loads of OEM Avids appearing on various sites at bargain prices.
> 
> True bling in the guise of Formula Oro etc appear, but you're looking at double the price of the Hayes (each!!) , and if you shop round you'll find Hopes front and rear for £300.



thanks C, am seriously considering the Deore groupset from Merlin at £300, can always upgrade as it wears out or take the Rohloff plunge if I feel wealthy


----------

